# Confused about blooming.



## Aiden Soler (Sep 4, 2021)

Hi. I'm still very green in this. Can you tell me where am I? Regrettably I didn't count the weeks.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 4, 2021)

a wild arse guess is you are somewhere from 3 to 5 weeks to harvest

what are the genetics of your plant?

what part of America do you live in?


----------



## Aiden Soler (Sep 5, 2021)

I'm sorry, I don't know that neither. I found some seeds in the weed I was given and decided to try to plant them. The plants is on the south of the house, close to its wall which warms it during the night. The summer was quite hot (~85-92 F) & dry.


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 5, 2021)

It looks like a Sativa strain to me. Just a guess but I would say 3 to 4 more weeks.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 5, 2021)

Aiden Soler said:


> I'm sorry, I don't know that neither. I found some seeds in the weed I was given and decided to try to plant them. The plants is on the south of the house, close to its wall which warms it during the night. The summer was quite hot (~85-92 F) & dry.



and where do you live , in the south , north , east , or west America?

your latitude and longitude have a LOT to do with when it’s harvest time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2021)

Maybe a Galaxy far far away?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2021)

I told you Captain you have to stop having sex with the green aliens


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Aiden Soler (Sep 5, 2021)

I live in the south of Sweden.


----------



## Africanna (Sep 5, 2021)

Keep an eye on them trich's


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 6, 2021)

Aiden Soler said:


> I live in the south of Sweden.




when is your first frost?

that is how much time you have left...good luck!


my peeps are from Denmark...


----------

